# Canon Rebel XSi...should i buy it



## jakes#onedodgeangel07 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am not sure if i should buy the Canon Rebel XSi...

I need some advice and feedback...

-What did ya'll think of the camera? 
-How long have you had it? 
-Do you regret buying it?
-Other than wanting a higer pixel rate, why would you want to buy something better than this camera?

Thank you and I hope i get some feedback BEFORE SEPTEMBER 11,2008..the auction ends then...

Thanks,
Lydia


----------



## Anubisyn (Sep 4, 2008)

Im new to the whole photography scene but I got mine on launch day in April and absolutly adore it.  I have absolutly no regrets about it.  I have also used my uncles Nikon (dont know what modle) and my dads 30D but i like the XSI over both.  Just strickly my opinion of course.


----------



## pez (Sep 4, 2008)

Although I have no Canon equipment, the XSi is a super camera and gets great reviews. It's nicely compact and has great specs. I say get it!


----------



## mtnman2888 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have it and like others, no regrets. Great camera and takes stunning pictures, can't go wrong to get into dslr with.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 4, 2008)

What is wrong with 12 megapixels??


----------



## TUX424 (Sep 5, 2008)

The XSi or Canon 450D correct me if im wrong takes great pictures and it is really all about how the camera feels in ur hand b/c some people i being one of them feel that Rebels are pretty chincy and do feel very good in my hand


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 5, 2008)

are chincy and do feel good in my hand? (I thought chincy meant cheap... hmm). 

Anyway, my personal opinion is that I would probably go for the 40d instead, just because you can get the 40d for almost the same price, it's faster and it's a more sturdily built camera. (among other things)

However, I will say that I'm sure the 450 is an excellent camera, and it does have the "advantage" of being much smaller than the 40d so if you're worried about weight it can be easier to manage.


----------



## Zeabned (Sep 9, 2008)

Pardon my badly outdated knowledge, but I've read references elsewhere in TPF to the "XS" _and_ the "XSi" cameras - represented as two different models.  But if the XT is a 350D, and if my XTi is a 400D and then again if the XSi is a 450D, what - if anything - is the XS, a 425D?   Is the XS the XSi 's prototype, or a poster's misconception, or just the British term for the XSi, or indeed an intermediate Rebel model between the XTi and the XSi?


----------



## John_05 (Sep 9, 2008)

Zeabned said:


> Pardon my badly outdated knowledge, but I've read references elsewhere in TPF to the "XS" _and_ the "XSi" cameras - represented as two different models.  But if the XT is a 350D, and if my XTi is a 400D and then again if the XSi is a 450D, what - if anything - is the XS, a 425D?   Is the XS the XSi 's prototype, or a poster's misconception, or just the British term for the XSi, or indeed an intermediate Rebel model between the XTi and the XSi?



The XSi is the 450D,  and the XS is the 1000D.

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/Canon_1000D/


----------



## jakes#onedodgeangel07 (Sep 9, 2008)

how long have you had the camera? did you buy the stabilizer lenses w/ it?






mtnman2888 said:


> I have it and like others, no regrets. Great camera and takes stunning pictures, can't go wrong to get into dslr with.


----------



## Zeabned (Sep 9, 2008)

John_05 said:


> The XSi is the 450D, and the XS is the 1000D.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/Canon_1000D/


 
Now I'm really confused.  The XS (1000D) _follows_ the XSi (450D) but is actually "a lower specification camera than the 450D."  The preview explains that this was a step back for Canon, undertaken to meet strong entry-level competition to the XSi.  I guess I should update the fine points of modern marketing practice.  Topsy-Turvy.  :er:


----------



## wchua24 (Sep 9, 2008)

well i can say you could get ah canon 400d or if you want more advance, canon40d


----------



## mtnman2888 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've had the camera for a couple months now and have no regrets. If you're looking for a camera in that price range but don't want to spend the dough on the 40d, then definitely get the xsi.

As far as lenses go, i have the kit lense which is pretty good. I also bought the 75-300mm is ums II lense, which is also very good. I'm looking at getting a macro and wide angle lense now, but we'll see.


----------



## GwagDesigns (Sep 10, 2008)

The XS (1000D) its modeled after the XSi, and was meant to replace the Xt and Xti. Still has the 10 megapixels of an xti, but has the live view of an xsi, with 7 focus points vs 9, and a whole lot less...rubber gripping. its basically their newest cheapest slr in their lineup. In my opinion, any of these 3 camers will do you fine, the quality you get comes down to the glass you stick on the front. If your starting out, get a cheap body and invest in glass. Eventually youll want to get a bigger body, like I did


----------



## jakes#onedodgeangel07 (Sep 11, 2008)

how much do the lenses cost? i really want the stabilizer lenses to go w/ it. i know the Nikons are coming out w/ the stabilizer in the body of the camera instead of the lens. i just trust canon better. what do you think?




mtnman2888 said:


> I've had the camera for a couple months now and have no regrets. If you're looking for a camera in that price range but don't want to spend the dough on the 40d, then definitely get the xsi.
> 
> As far as lenses go, i have the kit lense which is pretty good. I also bought the 75-300mm is ums II lense, which is also very good. I'm looking at getting a macro and wide angle lense now, but we'll see.


----------



## John_05 (Sep 11, 2008)

jakes#onedodgeangel07 said:


> how much do the lenses cost? i really want the stabilizer lenses to go w/ it. i know the Nikons are coming out w/ the stabilizer in the body of the camera instead of the lens. i just trust canon better. what do you think?




The 75-300mm f4-5.6 IS USM costs around $550.  I've been thinking of getting one,  but I already have a Sigma in that range (no IS tho...).  I'm thinking of getting the 70-200mm F4 L next.  It sells for about the same price and I've heard it's a very nice lens.  I don't really need the IS since I (almost) always carry my tripod,  and price is a big issue for me.

As for the XSi,  I just got one about 2 months ago after my XT met an unfortunate end.  Once I got used to the changes,  I've come to like it more than I liked the XT,  but I would buy another XT without hesitation if I needed a 2nd camera,  or had to replace the XSi and couldn't afford a new one.

The new features like Live Preview and the sensor in the back that shuts off the screen when you look through the viewfinder are nice,  but they're nothing I couldn't live without.  Having a much larger screen though,  is nice. Overall I'm quite happy with the improvements they made with the XSi.

As for wanting to buy something "better" than the XSi,  the only thing I would like is weather sealing, a higher FPS,  and a little more ISO range.  Since I haven't ran into a situation yet that requires those features,  other than weather sealing,  I'm quite happy with the XSi and really don't need anything better.  I'm sure my pictures would look the same if I was shooting with my XSi or with a 1D MarkIII.  I would just be more willing to go outside during a thunderstorm with the MarkIII than I would with the XSi.

Good luck with which ever camera you decide to buy.  I'm sure no matter what you get,  you'll have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## esszeeeye (Sep 24, 2008)

Kiss 

I mean ,the XSi is called the "Kiss" in Asia,just to confuse matters.


----------

